# Netherland Dwarf



## MiniLopHop (Dec 19, 2012)

Cross posted from CCSPCA page (West Chester, PA):
Need some help from any Rabbit people! I have a year old Netherland Dwarf! He's a great little guy, he's litter trained, walks on a leash, and is a sweetheart! Unfortunately my daughter has lost interest, and even though he's getting the best care possible from me, he's not getting the attention I feel he deserves! If anyone knows someone looking for a sweet boy like Pablo could you please let me know!! Thanks so much!


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. I would think posting picture would help.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 19, 2012)

This is what I posted back to her in the room. I will add any updates I get.

Is he neutered and can you send me a photo? 
It is really hard to find good rabbit homes, but I posted everywhere I know. I already have 6 on top of other pets, so I can't take him in. I don't want to be critical, but perhaps talking with your daughter about how to be a responsible pet parent might be a better option? If there are behavioral issues that you don't want to publically disclose please PM me and I might be able to help. It just breaks my heart to think your daughter might learn rabbits are disposable just because they are smaller. Rabbits are very emotional and rehoming them can be rough on them. I'm not trying to guilt you, but just give another perspective.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 19, 2012)

Good job Brandy! That is a great thing to tell her! I hate when people are like "oh my kid doesn't want it anymore" Thats a cop out! Make your kid take some responsibility for wanting and getting the rabbit in the first place. BUT as a parent, sometimes you have to learn to say no to your kids. If you know your kid is going to lose interest in 3 months, then don't get the pet. Unless you're willing to give it all the care and love it needs, including paying attention to it. Simple as that! ]
Sorry, I'm a little amped up today and that just made me sad and mad at the same time.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds like my grandkids. They get pets and next thing you know they are being ignored and I am feeding and petting them. Last time this happened I sat them all down and told them pets have feelings too. You like to eat, have hugs and kisses, have somewhere warm to live. If you don't do it then no one else will. How would you like it if mommy decided to feed you sometimes, pay attention to you when she felt like it and give you away just because she is tired of you. Not very nice, and I personally am not at all proud of you. In their case they have religious background and I empathized that God had given them that pet to take care of, it was their jobs to insure that he too was proud and pleased with their efforts. Well they listened, and now Elmira has a spot in the dining room, picked up and pet and always fed. The guinea pigs are in a cage in the basement, nice and warm and clean, fed and paid attention to. Kids will take the lead of their parents. If you as a parent tell them that it is their responsibilty and if you have to make consequences for not doing so, they are going to learn. You are teaching them responsibilities not only to a pet but how to be a future responsible adult.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds just like how we came to have our first two bunnies. Wish we were closer--haven't had a Nethie in 4 years.


----------



## Trixie (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't want to sound mean but that's totally not right. If you get an animal for your kids, YOU the adult are responsible! Kids will do so much and the parents have to oversea the "real" care as I call it.  Breaks my heart.


----------

